# The New 50Mag With Plastic Inserts



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I bought a new 50 Mag yesterday and took it over to Mike's last night so he could take it apart and apply some green CorrosionX to the inside of the frame and put some blue grease on a few parts and in a few places.

Lo and behold, it's the new version with the plastic shields/inserts. Mike said it's the first one he's seen.

This reel on my Kistler Helium II is an unbelievably light combination. I can't wait to throw some tops.
He also spooled it up with Power Pro and that's going to take a while to get used to! LOL.......but that's a whole 'nuther post.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

whast a 50 Mag??? MG??


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

*For Your Viewing Pleasure*

GCB


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

You are gonna love the PP. You will feel things you've never felt before with mono.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

TatterTot said:


> You are gonna love the PP. You will feel things you've never felt before with mono.


Maybe, but right now it feels so jerky at least throwing a jig while ago. How do I smooth out the retrieve so it doesn't feel like the line is to short on each up twitch?


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Don't jerk so far. You don't have any stretch now. Jerk it up in shorter movements. Watch it in a swimming pool or something to see the action. Hang on when you catch your first fish. I almost lost my rod!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Aggieangler said:


> Don't jerk so far. You don't have any stretch now. Jerk it up in shorter movements. Watch it in a swimming pool or something to see the action. Hang on when you catch your first fish. I almost lost my rod!


I'll put a hole in the pool and all the water will drain out! :spineyes:


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

ROFLMAO.....I hear that. My kinda pool too! Luckily, I have friends with money!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Kenny, I know it's hard for a old man to re-learn how to jerk his jig, but you can do it.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> Kenny, I know it's hard for a old man to re-learn how to jerk his jig, but you can do it.


You're a very sick individual and need professinal help.........maybe Reyenosa? :rotfl:


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

After a while with the PP you won't be able to fish with mono. It will feel like you have grass hung on your lure. And they ain't kidding about the first hit, hold on!


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I like braided lines, but I still use mono for working jigs.


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

If you like Power Pro, you ought to try Sufix. I've found that after a couple of trips, the PP gets real flexible and limp whereas the Sufix tends to maintain rigidity better which helps A LOT when retying leaders, etc.

As for the post about the mono for jigs, I find that I'm the opposite on that- when working plastics, I like to be able to feel every little subtle tap. Braided line is so sensitive, that if you're in tune, you can tell the type of grass you're dragging your bait through, (e.g. stringy versus wide bladed grass.)

On the other hand, the topwater bite isn't so subtle and therefore doesn't require the sensitivity offered by braided line. Furthermore, the fact that there's no line stretch w/braided line causes a lot of anglers, (me especially) to rip the lure out of the fish's mouth. As a result, in a perfect world, I would use mono on an "all topwater" rod to take advantage of monofilament's inherent stretch and increase my blow up to hook up ratio.

Sorry- guess this thread got a little highjacked. I DO own a 50MG, but I guess it's one of the older ones. I also coated the insides and some of the more vulnerable areas, (for instance the area where the thumbar typically rubs against the frame) with the green Corrosion X. I've had it for over a year now and it doesn't have any problems yet.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Kenny...cast a super spook with a good 15mph wind with that 50MG...you'll be able to examine the knot you tied on the spool when you put the line on it. 

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Ya'll keep buying that braided line. Maybe the mono I use will go down in price a little. 

TH


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

i just got a 50mg the other day, man do I love it. I got one of the new ones too. I opened it up and put a good layer of corrosionx on the inside just to make sure. I read somewhere that these new MG's have a frame that won't corrode. Anyways, that 50mg on my laguna devil stick is one light combo. I'll never put that citica back on there.

Jake


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

So what are these plastic inserts?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

you can see it here...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1181019#post1181019


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

*how much line you need?*



Trouthunter said:


> Kenny...cast a super spook with a good 15mph wind with that 50MG...you'll be able to examine the knot you tied on the spool when you put the line on it.
> 
> TH


 put a curado 100 dsv spool on it more line. me personaly i fish with the mg 50 with the factory wiffle spool and 30# pp.. I mainly fish the surf and have reeled in 45 in reds as well as numerous jack cervelles no prob.. i never relled in a jack one till i switched to braid but i broke off a many top dogs on that mono and never caught a jack not that thats what im after but it will do the job very well i wade 3 or 4 times a week and it kicks arse.. ialso have the scorpian mg 1000.. love em both i like the mg 50 better though ...


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

dbarham said:


> put a curado 100 dsv spool on it more line. me personaly i fish with the mg 50 with the factory wiffle spool and 30# pp.. I mainly fish the surf and have reeled in 45 in reds as well as numerous jack cervelles no prob.. i never relled in a jack one till i switched to braid but i broke off a many top dogs on that mono and never caught a jack not that thats what im after but it will do the job very well i wade 3 or 4 times a week and it kicks arse.. ialso have the scorpian mg 1000.. love em both i like the mg 50 better though ...


dbarham,
Trouthunter was refering to spooling the 50Mg with Mono I believe.


----------

